# Kopfrute 10-15m



## Stephan222 (16. September 2009)

Moin,

ich suche eine günstige und gleichzeitig eine leichte Kopfrute in einer Länge von 10-15 Meter.
Hat jemand da Erfahrungen, was man da nehmen kann/könnte?
Die Rute sollte nicht mehr als 150,- Euronen kosten.
Bin momentan seit einiger Zeit etwas knapp an Geld, deswegen frage ich.
Gibt es da "halbwegs" was gutes?


----------



## Gardenfly (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Das wird wohl nichts, wenn du Glück hast bekommst du in der Preisklasse eine stark gebrauchte Rute.
300 Teuros sollten es schon mindestens sein,die meisten die dir jetzt sagen Rute xy ist toll in der Preisklasse haben noch nie eine leichte Rute gefischt.


----------



## Koalabaer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nichts, wenn du Glück hast bekommst du in der Preisklasse eine stark gebrauchte Rute.
> 300 Teuros sollten es schon mindestens sein,die meisten die dir jetzt sagen Rute xy ist toll in der Preisklasse haben noch nie eine leichte Rute gefischt.



selbst 300 Euro reichen nur für eine gebrauchte,zumindest in der 13m Ausführung.
die wirklich billigen oder sagen wir preiswerten Stöcke,sind einfach unglaublich schwer...das macht auf Dauer echt keinen Spaß.
Mein Tip: egal welche,nimm das Teil vor dem Kauf unbedingt mal in die Hand.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Zu den beiden voran gegangen Beiträgen kann ich nur kommentieren: Es stimmt leider, was sie schreiben, da gibts definitiv nichts fischbares, alles mordsmäßig schwer, kopflastig, schwabbelig, einfach bähhh, macht null Spaß!


----------



## Stephan222 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Moin,

Danke für eure Antworten.
Dann wird es leider momentan für eine Kopfrute nichts für mich und muss noch kräftig dafür sparen.
Danke für eure Hilfe/Aussagen!!

Warum sind die Mist-Dinger nur so teuer? :c
Ich glaube, ich nehme in der Zeit, wo ich spare, Bambusstöcke in der Länge von 13 Meter. :q

Aber gibt es wirklich keine Schnäppchen für eine Kopfrute in einer Länge von 13 Metern in leichte Ausführung??


----------



## Tricast (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Ich würde in den einschlägigen Foren für Stipper suchen. Sicherlich findet man für den Preis was brauchbares, allerdings gebraucht und nicht in der Kombination leicht und 13 m. Eine sogenante Karpfenrute oder Big Fish Rute wäre das Richtige ohne zusätzliche Top´s. Versuche es einfach mal und viel Glück.

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Fischmaster (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Hab mir vorkurzem ne 13 M Sensas Power Match 654 gekauft für 550 Euro das wahr sogar n Schnäppchen für so 200 würd ich ne 9,5 M Rute nehmen z.b Ultimate Ambassador die hab ich auch !
Top Rute bei 9,5 M 450 gramm +- je höher das modell desto niedriger das gewicht die 3000 wiegt nur 390 gramm ist nix für 200 zu haben ! 
Bei ner 13 M Rute sollte man mindestens 500 Euro ausgeben dann sollte man schon ne gebrauchte kaufen besser ne gute gebrauchte als ne schlechte neue !
Ab 800 kriegt man auch gute neue Ruten z.b von brwoning oder colmic wenn man richtig Kohle hat kann man sich auch eine Sensas,Faps kaufen .


----------



## Koalabaer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*



Fischmaster schrieb:


> Hab mir vorkurzem ne 13 M Sensas Power Match 654 gekauft für 550 Euro das wahr sogar n Schnäppchen für so 200 würd ich ne 9,5 M Rute nehmen z.b Ultimate Ambassador die hab ich auch !
> Top Rute bei 9,5 M 450 gramm +- je höher das modell desto niedriger das gewicht die 3000 wiegt nur 390 gramm ist nix für 200 zu haben !
> Bei ner 13 M Rute sollte man mindestens 500 Euro ausgeben dann sollte man schon ne gebrauchte kaufen besser ne gute gebrauchte als ne schlechte neue !
> Ab 800 kriegt man auch gute neue Ruten z.b von brwoning oder colmic wenn man richtig Kohle hat kann man sich auch eine Sensas,Faps kaufen .



wir nähern uns langsam dem Preissegment wo STIPPEN Spaß macht #6
ich hoffe du bist jetzt nicht enttäuscht,aber lieber jetzt, als sich mit einer unfischbaren Billigrute abzuquälen. #t

nur noch eins:du würdest dich mit dem Stippen(zumindest in der 13m Entfernung)mit der um Abstand ,,teuersten Angelmethode'' entscheiden...Leider |bigeyes aber auch mit einer der spannensten #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Stephan222 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Moin,

Danke für die Tipps.
Es wird dann doch wahrscheinlich eine gebrauchte.
Welches Gewicht wäre für euch akzeptabel für eine 13 Meter Kopfrute?
Ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus.
Ich frage nur, damit ich das in etwa einschätzen kann und dementsprechend suchen kann.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Danke für die Tipps.
> Es wird dann doch wahrscheinlich eine gebrauchte.
> ...



leider wirklich schlecht zu sagen...wirklich wichtig ist nicht das Gesamtgewicht,sondern das Balancegewicht...jenes Gewicht welches du bei zb.13m zum Gegenhalten benötigst!
viele Ruten nehmen sich beim Gesamtgewicht gar nicht so viel,halten sich aber total unterschiedlich,glaub mir bitte.

zum Vergleich:da gibt es zb.1000gr.Ruten für 250Euro und 950gr.Ruten für 1200Euro...garnicht soviel Unterschied meinst du? Weit gefehlt,ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Leider ist die nächste Stippermesse in Bremen noch lang hin... dort könntest du sehr schön meine Aussagen überprüfen.

Daher noch mal: kauf solche Rutenlängen BITTE nicht,bevor du sie schon mal selbst gehalten hast.

Gruß Jörg

edit: such mal nach zb.Colmic-Match oder Sensas,Browning...wenn du denkst was für deinen Geldbeutel erschwingliches gefunden zu haben(gebraucht  nochmal melden,OK?

ich schmeiß jetzt mal einfach die Colmic 407 Match(gebraucht) ins Rennen,gibt aber sicher noch mehr ordentliche Ruten...leider genausoviel Schrott!


----------



## Stephan222 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Danke Koalabaer, für Deine Antwort.
Ich werde mich mal bei meinen Angelgeschäft meines Vertrauens kundtun.
Mal schauen, was die mir sagen/empfehlen.
Werde das Ergebnis dann hier Preisgeben.


----------



## Tricast (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Wie Koalabaer schon geschrieben hat; eine Kopfrute kauft man nicht, ohne sie selbst in den Händen gehalten zu haben. Aber es gibt preiswerte Big Fish Ruten die sich in 11,50 noch sehr gut angeln lassen und zur Not auch in 12,50 noch zu gebrauchen sind. Und solche Stöcke bekommt man auch gebraucht für kleines Geld. Allerdings ohne Zubehör. Wenn es nicht sofort sein muß, dann würde ich bis März warten und mir das alles mal in Bremen ansehen und auch in die Hand nehmen. Unter www.stippermesse.com kannst Du dir mal erste Eindrücke verschaffen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Koalabaer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

da gebe ich Heinz wieder mal Recht,diese bei Colmic zb.Carpa-Ruten,oder bei anderen Herstellern genannten Big-Fisch Ruten stellen oft im Bereich um die 10-12m ordentliche Alternativen dar...sogar durchaus ordentlich fischbar,aber bitte PROBEHALTEN!du möchtest diese Rute fischen,nicht wahr?also solltest auch du entscheiden ,ob es für dich angenehm ist!

Den Tip mit der Stippermesse in Bremen nehme ich wieder zurück,...du wirst dort Ruten in die Hand bekommen...ich möchte einfach nicht für den kommenden Ehestreit verantwortlich sein,verstehst du ;-)
von der Fressorgie vor der Halle ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Stephan222 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

also Messen sind für mich nichts.
Alles nur Qualitätsprodukte mit Preisen, die ich mir leider nicht leisten kann. :c
Damit ich nicht weinend nach Hause gehe, gehe ich lieber erst gar nicht da hin.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> also Messen sind für mich nichts.
> Alles nur Qualitätsprodukte mit Preisen, die ich mir leider nicht leisten kann. :c
> Damit ich nicht weinend nach Hause gehe, gehe ich lieber erst gar nicht da hin.



Ne du echt!da liegt die ganze Palette an Kopfruten aus #h
du setzt dich auf die Kiepe und kannst ganz entspannt ,,Probehalten''viel besser als hier probieren #h

oft gibt es da auch die Auslaufmodelle zum ,,sofortkauf''zu echt ordentlichen Preisen!

Ein Fehler ist die Stippermesse auf keinen Fall,glaub mir #h


----------



## Fischmaster (20. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Es bringt nix ne ultraleichte Rute zu haben wenn diese ein Schwabbelstock ist es ist immer wichtig darauf zu achten, man sollte die Rute schon mal in der Hand haben obwohl ich meine Ruten auch fast alle über s I-net kaufe es kommt da auch auf die Marken an für 1000 Euro bekommt man sicher keinen Schwabbelstock lieber ne gute 9,5 als ne schlechte 13 M
Für 9,5 empfehle ich Ultimate ambassador 3000 für 250 Euro wiegt 390 Gramm und enorm steif


----------



## Stephan222 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

das ist doch Wahnsinn, 1000 Teuronen sind knapp 2000 Mark.
Na spinnen die Römer? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (20. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> das ist doch Wahnsinn, 1000 Teuronen sind knapp 2000 Mark.
> Na spinnen die Römer? |kopfkrat



Das sind normale Kopfrutenpreise, sei froh das du nicht nach einer leichten Kanalrute (für feinste Posen/Schnur/Haken und Fische) gefragt hast, da geht es erst bei 1000 los.


----------



## Stephan222 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Hammer |uhoh:


----------



## KVP (20. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> das ist doch Wahnsinn, 1000 Teuronen sind knapp 2000 Mark.
> Na spinnen die Römer? |kopfkrat


 DMark gibt es nicht mehr!!!
Als ich die Stipperei beendete,waren gerade die ersten 14
Meter Ruten von Shimano auf dem Markt.
Die kosteten damals 3500,-DM !!!


----------



## gründler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

.......


----------



## Stephan222 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

OT On:


KVP schrieb:


> DMark gibt es nicht mehr!!!


also für mich schon, zur Verdeutlichung/Vergleich zum heutigen Teuro. 
OT Off


----------



## Fischmaster (21. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*



gründler schrieb:


> Mach da heute mal € raus,ne richtig gute Wettkampf Stippe geht ab 1500-..........los als Bundel mit 3 Kits.
> 
> Die ganzen Pro Poles gehen erst ab dieser summe los,und was damals DM wahr is nun €.
> in DE.hat sich 13-14m durchgesetzt in anderen Ländern gibt es Poles mit bis zu 17m länge da biste mal schnell knapp 6000-7000€ los,gibt aber auch 13m Poles die 5000€ und mehr kosten.
> ...



Das ist war, aber es gibt ja auch immer ne gebrauchte da kann man n echt gutes Schnäppchen machen und bedenkt mal so eine Rute hat man fast sein Leben lang und dafür ist sie nicht zu teuer.
Ist zwar Off topic aber besser als sich eine schöne Rute kaufen als im Jahr mehrere 100 Packen Zigaretten zu rauchen wo man in paar Jahren auf den selben Preis kommt nur das man sich mit der Rute was gutes tut (man ist draussen ) anstelle sich sein Leben durch Zigaretten zu verkürzen und mächtig Kohle für das eigene Grab auszugeben.
Ist meine Ansicht !


----------



## Schwingspitze (21. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Hallo stephan 222,
habe ein Schnäppchen für Dich, aber Deine PM´s sind absolut voll ,bitte welche löschen,sonst läuft bei Dir wol nichts mehr ,bei Intresse meldem .

die Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## Stephan222 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Moin Schwingspitze,


also wenn ich die Preise so sehe, muss ich momentan passen.
Wollte mich halt vorher einfach nur mal informieren, was so eine einigermassen "vernünftige" Kopfrute für Anfänger kostet.
Ich bin ein Anfänger, keine Frage, und habe nicht viel Geld.
Nach dem ersten stippen die Rute in die Ablage-E (Eimer) zu schmeissen, dass muss erst gar  nicht sein.
300-500,- und erst gar nicht 5000-7000,- Teuronen kommen für mich nicht in Frage.
Man kann es auch übertreiben, wenn auch dann die Ruten sehr schnell knacken.
So etwas brauche ich nicht.
Von daher ist so eine Kopfrute von 13 Metern (die auch leicht ist) erst einmal ein Wunschvolldenken.

Danke für eure Antworten/Meinungen/Tipps und Informationen!!
Jetzt habe ich zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## gründler (22. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

.......


----------



## Koalabaer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

wie gründler schon sagt,bis ca.10m kein Problem(leicht..und bezahlbar).Aber die Kopfruten in der 13m Klasse...leider nicht!
Solltest du also nicht unbedingt auf der 13m Bahn fischen müssen(Wettfischen)?sollte es auch die bezahlbare 10m Rute können.
Wenn dein Angelplatz von Dir frei wählbar, innerhalb der 10m Marke liegt,nur zu ,dann wird die Sache, um einiges preiswerter!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fischmaster (23. September 2009)

*AW: Kopfrute 10-15m*

Mein Tipp für 10 Meter : Ultimate Ambassador auf ebay ist z.b eine, die kann ich dir nur empfehlen paar andere und ich haben uns diese für 100-150 vor paar Jahren mal auf Ebay gekauft und fischen diese heute auch noch obwohl ich ne teure Rute habe will ich die nicht mehr hergeben die hält Brassen und Schleien auch locker aus


----------

